# Friction disk or transmission



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Is the power shift model the only model that uses a transmission instead of a friction disk ??

thanks


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there are other machines running transmission but i think it really comes down to quality. cheaper machines are more prone to having them fail.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

only one from toro, 
to me it seems toro stopped making the ps right around the time, Tecumseh went under, and started making the powermax. tecumseh at that time also owned peerless transmissions, from where the trans came from. lct from china took the engines line, Husqvarna purchased the trans unit,

that would have lead to toro having to buy transmissions from a competitor to keep making the powershift


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Aside from the powershift, more modern transmissions are generally low quality (exception: high-end Hydros). Otherwise, I believe you have to look at or before the early-70's to find a quality geared transmission.

The Simplicity / Allis-Chalmers (sno-away / Trackers respectively) had tractor-grade slide-gear transmissions...Crazy Stout.

The early Gilsons (Pre 1972/1973) were also geared before switching over to Unitrol friction discs.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The four speed fully revering transmissions used on the walk behind Toro recycler mowers with the 60 inch deck really impressed me. 
They used a dual wheel drive system that let you spin it 180 degrees by stopping one wheel.
The drive system used a pair of double V belts(one piece V belt) for each wheel.


----------

